# Voyager Program



## thunderxls (Apr 21, 2015)

During our "owners update" at Bonnett Creek this weekend (April 15-19, 2015) we were told there was a new initiative called the Voyager Program for re-sale owners.  When I inquired more, the answers were vague, but the representative conveyed that re-sale owners might be impacted by changes made to ARP and inventory availability.  

It was also mentioned that Wyndham has started buying a significant amount of re-sale points from the secondary market to ensure it does not "cheapen" the value to "full owners". 

Have any of you heard about this or received more detail?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Voyager is an old "new" initiative, that was to be brought on in phases but ultimately seemed to fail and be scrapped perhaps permanently or perhaps until they could work out programming issues.  The first step was the re-alignment of use years for multiple contracts in the same account.  That was as far as it got.

It was speculated that the program would only give VIP benefits to (bookings made with) points that are actually VIP eligible instead of all points within a VIP account.  So for example an owner with 1,000,000 VIP eligible points with an additional 2,000,000 resale points would only be able to receive upgrades and points discounts, etc on bookings made with the VIP eligible points, not all points in the account.  It would require a lot more book keeping on the part of Wyndham so that specific points could be used for specific bookings,  cancelled points would also need to come back into the same category.  It would have to follow pooled points etc.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 21, 2015)

Voyager (an inventory management system or a new reservations system) is very much alive. Ive been in the Wyndham Vacation Ownership building in Orlando. "Voyager" is on the building directory. and There has been discussion about Voyager at the last two annual meetings.


----------



## Jan M. (May 17, 2015)

*Voyager System/shrinking inventory*

I recently attended an owner's update. I was told by a sales manager that in a few months the Voyager system will automatically give VIP owners the points discount on their reservations and the free upgrade if you have a second unit booked to get a free upgrade. It seems almost too good to be true and if it is then I am thrilled. This was in response to my observation that reservations have been so much harder to find in the last year at a number of resorts. She said that they are doing this to free up inventory that is tied up with people double booking. I said that I thought the problem was that they are bringing more groups into the Wydham system and giving them access to our inventory because VIP owners have been double booking, cancelling and rebooking for years and the finding reservations has only been a problem in the last year. So next she told me that they are pulling a number of units at different resorts out of the inventory and making them available only in the Club Access program and that is why I'm having trouble finding reservations at some resorts and that I really need to buy Club Access so I will have access to all the inventory that I originally had access to. And that I would continue to see a steadily shrinking inventory as they move more inventory into this program. So I asked her, now I have to spend  more money to have access to what I already paid for and they have taken away from me? Does this sound as bad to any of you as it did to me? At that point I informed her that I was starting to question my satisfaction with my Wyndham ownership. Needless to say they cut me loose in short order! The big laugh is I actually wanted to go to the update because I knew there was some new stuff they would be talking about that I didn't know but they pulled me out of the group update to get me alone. We had attended a group session about two years ago and found it worth our time. When I went back into the main room to refill my drink I actually did hear about some of those new things. Does anyone have any up to date, accurate information about what she told me about the Voyager System and the shrinking inventory situation?


----------



## CO skier (May 17, 2015)

Jan M. said:


> I recently attended an owner's update. I was told by a sales manager that in a few months the Voyager system will automatically give VIP owners the points discount on their reservations and the free upgrade if you have a second unit booked to get a free upgrade. It seems almost too good to be true and if it is then I am thrilled. This was in response to my observation that reservations have been so much harder to find in the last year at a number of resorts. She said that they are doing this to free up inventory that is tied up with people double booking. I said that I thought the problem was that they are bringing more groups into the Wydham system and giving them access to our inventory because VIP owners have been double booking, cancelling and rebooking for years and the finding reservations has only been a problem in the last year. So next she told me that they are pulling a number of units at different resorts out of the inventory and making them available only in the Club Access program and that is why I'm having trouble finding reservations at some resorts and that I really need to buy Club Access so I will have access to all the inventory that I originally had access to. And that I would continue to see a steadily shrinking inventory as they move more inventory into this program. So I asked her, now I have to spend  more money to have access to what I already paid for and they have taken away from me? Does this sound as bad to any of you as it did to me? At that point I informed her that I was starting to question my satisfaction with my Wyndham ownership. Needless to say they cut me loose in short order! The big laugh is I actually wanted to go to the update because I knew there was some new stuff they would be talking about that I didn't know but they pulled me out of the group update to get me alone. We had attended a group session about two years ago and found it worth our time. When I went back into the main room to refill my drink I actually did hear about some of those new things. Does anyone have any up to date, accurate information about what she told me about the Voyager System and the shrinking inventory situation?



Yes, everything she told you and you heard is a lie designed to sell people more Wyndham points.


----------



## CO skier (May 17, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Voyager (an inventory management system or a new reservations system) is very much alive. Ive been in the Wyndham Vacation Ownership building in Orlando. "Voyager" is on the building directory. and There has been discussion about Voyager at the last two annual meetings.



Was there an accumulation of dust on the letters for "Voyager"?

Project Voyager was mentioned at the 2011 WorldMark meeting, "Project Voyager will go live next year."

Maybe ... someday.


----------



## slither55 (Sep 7, 2015)

*My recent Voyager experience*

I just got back from Majestic Sun in Destin (End Aug / begin Sept 2015) and took one of the 'owner update' seminars because I was told about the exciting changes that were happening.  In the presentation, they vaguely mention the new benefits that supposedly rolled out in April / May of this year.  They made it sound like everyone VIP and up would automatically be enrolled in the new program.  The system would automatically give you discounted points and no more 'cancelled' points. Also, there was a new benefit with RCI / Wyndham (WWE) World Wide Exchange that would give you the option to use your points to book reservations at a much cheaper rate than normal reservations and you didn't have to book a full week.  The presenter stated to make sure we asked our rep more about it.  When we broke off with our individual reps, she pulled my account to check to make sure I was set up properly for the new benefits.  

Surprise!!!  My account didn't qualify because my husband and I turned down some offer the previous year when they didn't even discuss 'Voyager' because they were pushing 'Pathways' at the time.  The sales pitch started with the only way to get it on my account now was to...you guess it...buy more points.  

I am not even sure the 'Voyager' program is real.  I have been hearing about Wyndham going to a 24/7 reservation system for the last at least 2 years and nothing.  

I would love to find out if anyone has bought points recently and is currently in the Voyager program.


----------



## slither55 (Sep 7, 2015)

*What I found on the website*

Program Rules and Guidelines Updates

As part of our commitment to delivering exceptional vacation experiences to our valued CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus owners, the Fairshare Vacation Owners Association Board recently identified two opportunities to enhance the product and make vacation planning easier.

Based on insight gained through owner surveys, the Board made two changes to the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Program Rules and Guidelines:

1.In an effort to make it easier for owners to manage and use their points, effective August 4, 2015, reservations that are cancelled in accordance with the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Cancellation Policy will now have points returned as Regular Use Year Points and will no longer be referred to as Cancelled Reservation Points. Existing Cancelled Reservation Points in your account will be changed to Regular Use Year Points with the same expiration date.

What does this mean for you? Previously, Cancelled Reservation Points could not be used for all Club benefits. With this change, should you need to cancel your reservation per the cancellation policy, 15 days or more before your arrival date, your points will be returned as Regular Use Year Points and can be used for more Club benefits than before.


2.In an effort to increase availability, there will be a Nightly Unit Limit on the number of units an owner can book at a single resort of 10 units, or 20 percent of the inventory at that resort affiliated with CLUB WYNDHAM Plus, whichever is less. Going forward, the Nightly Unit Limit should increase availability for more owners at the most sought after resorts. The Nightly Unit Limit applies to new Standard and Express reservations booked after October 1, 2015 (ARP reservations are not limited). This will not impact existing reservations made prior to October 1, unless the reservation is cancelled and, after October 1, a new reservation is confirmed.

What does this mean for you? 
 The change should increase usage by more owners at the most sought after resorts.

*I guess I need to start keeping up with the updates. Looks like the cancellation pieces is happening now  I just checked my account and my points are showing as regular instead of cancelled now.*


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 7, 2015)

slither55 said:


> ...  I have been hearing about Wyndham going to a 24/7 reservation system for the last at least 2 years and nothing.


Here is why I don't believe a 24/7 booking ability will ever happen: how do you draw an equitable "line-in-the-sand" so that people can book right at the opening of the 10-month window? Or for the various VIP upgrade windows?

The current overnight break is a natural split from one day to the next and allows all the other booking window policies to exist.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 7, 2015)

slither55 said:


> I just got back from Majestic Sun in Destin (End Aug / begin Sept 2015) and took one of the 'owner update' seminars because I was told about the exciting changes that were happening.  In the presentation, they vaguely mention the new benefits that supposedly rolled out in April / May of this year.  They made it sound like everyone VIP and up would automatically be enrolled in the new program.  The system would automatically give you discounted points and no more 'cancelled' points. Also, there was a new benefit with RCI / Wyndham (WWE) World Wide Exchange that would give you the option to use your points to book reservations at a much cheaper rate than normal reservations and you didn't have to book a full week.  The presenter stated to make sure we asked our rep more about it.  When we broke off with our individual reps, she pulled my account to check to make sure I was set up properly for the new benefits.
> 
> Surprise!!!  My account didn't qualify because my husband and I turned down some offer the previous year when they didn't even discuss 'Voyager' because they were pushing 'Pathways' at the time.  The sales pitch started with the only way to get it on my account now was to...you guess it...buy more points.
> 
> ...



The two recent changes arent anything you can buy they apply to everybody.   

1) now when you cancel a reservation the points come back as regular points. This is a real benefit to Platinum and Gold VIPs since we could always deposit current year points into the points credit pool as late as Sept 30 each year.  So now instead of cancelled points (from a cancel and rebook move) having to be used by the end of the year, I can extend their life 3 years. There is nothing about it that is automatic, however, Cancel and rebook and upgrading is still a manual process and the risk of losing your reservation is still there (greater than ever, same say)

2) the second recent change is a direct shot at the mega renters, we are now subject to a nightly limit of 10 reservations.  (ARP reservations excluded)


Voyager is a new inventory management system under development at Wyndham. The plan was for it to be implemented all at once. Turned out it was a bigger job than they thought and the decided to roll it out a little bit at a time. These recent changes are probably part of Voyager or are now possible because of Voyager


----------



## ronparise (Sep 7, 2015)

slither55 said:


> Program Rules and Guidelines Updates
> 
> As part of our commitment to delivering exceptional vacation experiences to our valued CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus owners, the Fairshare Vacation Owners Association Board recently identified two opportunities to enhance the product and make vacation planning easier.
> 
> ...



This has been discussed extensively here on TUG

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230333


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2015)

uscav8r said:


> Here is why I don't believe a 24/7 booking ability will ever happen: how do you draw an equitable "line-in-the-sand" so that people can book right at the opening of the 10-month window? Or for the various VIP upgrade windows?
> 
> The current overnight break is a natural split from one day to the next and allows all the other booking window policies to exist.




They certainly could.  Other systems do it.  With Starwood the booking window opens up at 12 midnight Eastern time.  You get on early and keep refreshing until it lets you book.  If you are calling you have to wait until the next day when the office opens.  With Marriott booking with points opens up at Midnight.   Reserving home weeks start on the computer and by phone at the same time when the reservation office opens.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jan M. said:


> So next she told me that they are pulling a number of units at different resorts out of the inventory and making them available only in the Club Access program and that is why I'm having trouble finding reservations at some resorts and that I really need to buy Club Access so I will have access to all the inventory that I originally had access to.


I believe the Access inventory only reduces what is available for ARP. After 10 months all points are the same. I also notice it's more competitive getting a reservation. My thought was that it's because more people are traveling since the economy improved.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 9, 2015)

Cheryl20772 said:


> I believe the Access inventory only reduces what is available for ARP. After 10 months all points are the same. I also notice it's more competitive getting a reservation. My thought was that it's because more people are traveling since the economy improved.



Club Wyndham Access holds UDIs/Deeds in trust for use of all CWA points owners.  CWA owners have ARP to resorts up to the limit of ownership held in trust at those resorts.  If inventory is being "pulled out" for CWA, it is being done through acquisition of those underlying interests by the Club as they sell more contracts.

I've heard that about 20% of CWP points are CWA.  Since there are resorts at which CWA owns no interest, if that number is correct, it would stand that CWA owns a little over 20% of the inventory in resorts where they own anything at all.  That can put some pressure on highly sought weeks, but I'm certain that increased travel is the bigger culprit.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> They certainly could.  Other systems do it.  With Starwood the booking window opens up at 12 midnight Eastern time.  You get on early and keep refreshing until it lets you book.  If you are calling you have to wait until the next day when the office opens.  With Marriott booking with points opens up at Midnight.   Reserving home weeks start on the computer and by phone at the same time when the reservation office opens.


Whether or not a 24/7 system is feasible due to technology is not the question; rather it is a question of policy. Sometimes those are actually more difficult to change due to the culture of "that's the way it's always been" that exists in many large organizations. So, in other words, I'm not holding my breath for a 24/7 system from Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Club Wyndham Access holds UDIs/Deeds in trust for use of all CWA points owners.  CWA owners have ARP to resorts up to the limit of ownership held in trust at those resorts.  If inventory is being "pulled out" for CWA, it is being done through acquisition of those underlying interests by the Club as they sell more contracts.
> 
> I've heard that about 20% of CWP points are CWA.  Since there are resorts at which CWA owns no interest, if that number is correct, it would stand that CWA owns a little over 20% of the inventory in resorts where they own anything at all.  That can put some pressure on highly sought weeks, but I'm certain that increased travel is the bigger culprit.



Its been a few years but I heard the the goal was about 25%>>> Sounds like they are getting close> 

I wonder if they will just pat themselves on the back and say good job, or set a new goal

Given the assumption that all the Ovation stuff goes into CWA and my WAG (wild ass guess) that Wyndham is  buying quietly and anonymously on the secondary market. Id say the push is on to much much more in CWA.  I said it when CWA was brand new, (and no one wanted any parts of it) , CWA is the future of this club. 



We still have the old Fairfield fixed weeks but with few exceptions no one is actively collecting or trading them.  And, now,  when we speak about Wyndham we usually dont mean Wyndham weeks.

 And Im sure there will always be Club Wyndham Select (deeded points whether UDI or weeks) .  But over time I think we will begin to mean Club Wyndham Access, when we think of Wyndham points. Id say we are on our way to 50/50 CWA and everything else


Access may reduce the number of units available to the deeded owners for  ARP, but it also reduces the  number of points (owners) trying to reserve those units at 13 months What I mean is that the odds of getting what you want in the ARP window doesn't change.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 10, 2015)

ronparise said:


> .....We still have the old Fairfield fixed weeks but with few exceptions no one is actively collecting or trading them.  And, now,  when we speak about Wyndham we usually dont mean Wyndham weeks.
> 
> ..



Yes, I am one of the FEW exceptions on collecting Fixed Weeks. I started collecting the Wyndham Santa Barbara deeds as that resort came back online after the hurricane damage was repaired. I was walked thru the resort before the construction fencing was removed and still under construction ... it was a jewel (IMHO). But the Sea Gardens resort has been totally refurbished now, too.

I know those Pompano Beach resorts well. And some deeds are better deals than others (esp at Sea Gardens). And forget the ODD/EVEN year ownerships ... unless you own BOTH, it will drive YOU nuts... I have one such pair where one week is in Points and the other is NOT.

And now I am refining a "plan" for those fixed weeks .... to maximize their real VALUE ... no points, no booking window and cheaper on yearly MFs over any points plan. The "Drive to South Florida and Roost" winter plan ... which is MY personal GOAL. Select & keep what I will use for 8 to 10 weeks yearly. Still cheaper than owning a condo in gator-land off I-95.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, I am one of the FEW exceptions on collecting Fixed Weeks. I started collecting the Wyndham Santa Barbara deeds as that resort came back online after the hurricane damage was repaired. I was walked thru the resort before the construction fencing was removed and still under construction ... it was a jewel (IMHO). But the Sea Gardens resort has been totally refurbished now, too.
> 
> I know those Pompano Beach resorts well. And some deeds are better deals than others (esp at Sea Gardens). And forget the ODD/EVEN year ownerships ... unless you own BOTH, it will drive YOU nuts... I have one such pair where one week is in Points and the other is NOT.
> 
> And now I am refining a "plan" for those fixed weeks .... to maximize their real VALUE ... no points, no booking window and cheaper on yearly MFs over any points plan. The "Drive to South Florida and Roost" winter plan ... which is MY personal GOAL. Select & keep what I will use for 8 to 10 weeks yearly. Still cheaper than owning a condo in gator-land off I-95.



Hey, be nice to those gators.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 10, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Hey, be nice to those gators.



Only to the gators roosting near the parking lot of the TS sales staff.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 10, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Here is why I don't believe a 24/7 booking ability will ever happen: how do you draw an equitable "line-in-the-sand" so that people can book right at the opening of the 10-month window? Or for the various VIP upgrade windows?
> 
> The current overnight break is a natural split from one day to the next and allows all the other booking window policies to exist.



It's actually simple, you establish an arbitrary "Date Roll" time.  In 24 hour hospitality operations, the time is often early in the AM, like 3AM-4AM.  My wildest guess is that if they DO go to 24 hour, the date will roll at 7AM ET 4AM PT.  If you go on at 6AM ET, the 10 month inventory isn't available yet.  At 7AM it's available.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 10, 2017)

When I talked to the VIP line earlier today, I ask what major changes were with Voyager.  This was not identified as one of them.  It appears Voyager is operating to some degree.  He reviewed my account using the Voyager System, or so he indicated.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Feb 10, 2017)

lcm11   - You can log in to the new system yourself.  www.preview.myclubwyndham.com


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  Gave it a try but it will not let me register.  It does not accept the user name/password on the existing account.  Checked the existing account, it still works OK.


----------



## whitewater (Feb 11, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the info.  Gave it a try but it will not let me register.  It does not accept the user name/password on the existing account.  Checked the existing account, it still works OK.


you have to re-register and setup a new account.  different from current login credentials.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

whitewater said:


> you have to re-register and setup a new account.  different from current login credentials.



Yes, I know tried multiple times, no go.

Tried again. I am in.  It is different.  Maybe I like the old way, I was used to it.  One nice feature that I am seeing is under the points feature, the old system credit pool dates on beginning date of use year credit pooled points was not right.  This appears to be corrected here.  Since I am using credit pool these days this fix is great.


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 11, 2017)

OK its pretty, flashy but this is supposed to be all about the back end of the system not what the front page looks like. Since we can't 'preview' making reservations I would say stay tuned.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> OK its pretty, flashy but this is supposed to be all about the back end of the system not what the front page looks like. Since we can't 'preview' making reservations I would say stay tuned.



*What's Happening*

Community
News
Publications
Directories
Check Out Your Future Owner Website


Jan 13th, 2017
Technology,Owners
*Check Out Your Future Owner Website*
Welcome to Your Future Owner Website
Enjoy a sneak peek of the all-new CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member website!

This special preview version of your future owner website is designed to acquaint you with some of the fresh, innovative features we’ve developed so far, including a personalized login authentication system that lets each owner create a unique profile — no more sharing an account with everyone on your membership!

And that’s just the beginning. In fact, we've unveiled lots of exciting content over the last several months. Here’s a quick look at each section of the new site and how it will ultimately work:


Dashboard: Find inspiration for your next vacation with featured resorts or destinations. Plus, get updates on the latest news, stories and deals around your ownership!
Explore Resorts: This section lets you search resorts by name, location and other features. You can even search based on experience — beach, lake, skiing, golf and more.
Benefits: You'll discover lots of ways to enhance your ownership in the Benefits section, such as member exclusives, special offers and external exchange.
Owner 101: Owner 101 guides you through the ins and outs of CLUB WYNDHAM®, giving you access to a video library, glossary and frequently asked questions.
My Ownership: Manage your account, keep track of your points and make payments under My Ownership.
Once completed, your new member website will provide a visually engaging representation of the CLUB WYNDHAM brand through improved functionality and an enhanced user experience. It will also allow you to access the site on the digital device of your choice — smartphone, tablet or computer.

Until then, this preview site is still in the development phase, which means you should continue booking reservations through the existing myclubwyndham.com.

We encourage you to provide feedback about the preview site by clicking the “Feedback” tab on the right side of your browser window. Your input will make your new owner website as useful as possible before it launches next year.

Thank you for your support as we continue to roll out the new-and-improved CLUB WYNDHAM Plus member website!

HERE IS YOUR CHANCE TO GIVE INPUT TO THE SITE.

Maybe TUGS participants that have suggestions, comments, complaints about Voyager should move together throughout the weekend to register for the preview and submit their comments.

Where better to fight test their program than on TUG.

A possible multiplier for effect may be, for those that have multiple accounts, register them all.

For those giving comments to Wyndham, I am sure there would be some here on TUG that would appreciate seeing them posted here also.


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 11, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> *What's Happening*
> 
> Community
> News
> ...



Yes, stay tuned.

In other news we can send feedback about what we would like which I am certain they are waiting to hear about.

Timeline now looks like "Next Year"


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> Yes, stay tuned.
> 
> In other news we can send feedback about what we would like which I am certain they are waiting to hear about.
> 
> Timeline now looks like "Next Year"



For booking reservations, the rest, to the extent it has been rolled out, appears to be working to the extent that is is viewable.


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 11, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Yes, I know tried multiple times, no go.
> 
> Tried again. I am in.  It is different.  Maybe I like the old way, I was used to it.  One nice feature that I am seeing is under the points feature, the old system credit pool dates on beginning date of use year credit pooled points was not right.  This appears to be corrected here.  Since I am using credit pool these days this fix is great.



My credit pool points are also showing up with the correct dates.  On the preview site, it says 2/11/17 - 4/7/19, which sounds about right, but on the regular website it says that the points are good for travel from 5/1/18 - 4/7/19, which makes no sense.  Also, under my ownership, it shows that one of my contracts is part of the Outrigger Resort Club and this never showed in the old system.  Maybe a little more is going on under the "hood" than just a pretty facelift...


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

Joe33426 said:


> My credit pool points are also showing up with the correct dates.  On the preview site, it says 2/11/17 - 4/7/19, which sounds about right, but on the regular website it says that the points are good for travel from 5/1/18 - 4/7/19, which makes no sense.  Also, under my ownership, it shows that one of my contracts is part of the Outrigger Resort Club and this never showed in the old system.  Maybe a little more is going on under the "hood" than just a pretty facelift...



Maybe.  Did one of your contracts provide access to Outrigger Resort Club?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

I think I am going to cry.  While testing what is available to me through Wyndham, I found this.  Can not use it.

Resort:
Wyndham Vacation Resorts at National Harbor
Unit type:
3 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony
Check-In date:
02/13/2017
Length of stay:
3 nights





Wyndham managed

*Unit is available for:* 14m 27s
Help

*This reservation is being made within the Express Reservation period.*
Help
Total points required:
33,900
Total points available:
2,323,489
Help


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

happyhopian said:


> OK its pretty, flashy but this is supposed to be all about the back end of the system not what the front page looks like. Since we can't 'preview' making reservations I would say stay tuned.



Takes some art work, but look at things through Voyager then have a second screen open with the old system up.  Look at what you want points, resorts, etc.  click on 2nd window with the old system and cross check anything you want or make the desired reservation.

Pre-viewing reservations works under the above system.  That is how I confirmed 2017 available points.  The new system shows what appears to be correct start dates for the credit pool points.  The old system does not under the points screen.  However, making a reservation but not booking it will bring you to a screen that shows available points.  That number appears to be accurate real time.  I credit pooled 200,000 2018 points to test above.

The feature permitting a account with more than one owner to have a different sign in system does work.


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 11, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Maybe.  Did one of your contracts provide access to Outrigger Resort Club?



It's possible that one of my contracts provides access to Outrigger, but the old system never made that distinction, all my points just showed up as Club Wyndham Plus points in the old system.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 11, 2017)

Joe33426 said:


> It's possible that one of my contracts provides access to Outrigger, but the old system never made that distinction, all my points just showed up as Club Wyndham Plus points in the old system.



That is a good thing.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just noticed, the preview for wyndham's Voyager only shows five of nine contracts in the Ownership section.  The financial section lists all nine.  People may want to specifically check this section to try and avoid future problems.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 12, 2017)

My accounts have always had some contracts missing from the ownership summary.  What you see is nothing new


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> My accounts have always had some contracts missing from the ownership summary.  What you see is nothing new



Thanks for the info.

This just showed up on my regular Wyndham Account.  Interesting enough, please note it is being referred to as "Your New Owner Website" and not Voyager.

*Register for a Sneak Peek of Your New Owner Website*


Work is well underway on the new-and-improved CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus member website and we’re excited to offer you the chance to check it out through a special preview site.

As part of this sneak peek, get an overview of everything on the Dashboard, browse the Benefits section and watch a quick video in Owner 101. And while the Explore Resorts section is ready for you to begin browsing and planning for future vacations, booking reservations is currently unavailable on the preview site.

*Still need to register? Follow these steps:*

Visit preview.myclubwyndham.com.
*Click “Register Now.”* Enter your *Member Number, details and account verification information* and click “Continue.”
Create your *new, unique username and password* — your login for the preview site is different from your login for this site. Your current owner website username and password will not be accepted on the preview site.
Then, *verify the email address* on file for your account, create three security questions, click “Submit” and you’re ready to go!
*Registration Required*

Please note that new registration is required in order to access this site.

*Booking Not Available*

The site is still in the development phase, which means that you should continue booking reservations here, on the existing _myclubwyndham_


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 13, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> This just showed up on my regular Wyndham Account.  Interesting enough, please note it is being referred to as "Your New Owner Website" and not Voyager.



It has always been pitched as the new website/reservation system.  Voyager is the name of the project.


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 13, 2017)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> This just showed up on my regular Wyndham Account.  Interesting enough, please note it is being referred to as "Your New Owner Website" and not Voyager.





comicbookman said:


> It has always been pitched as the new website/reservation system.  Voyager is the name of the project.



Just like Microsoft projects Chicago and Threshold became Windows 95 and Windows 10, respectively. 

Nothing Earth-shattering here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wyndham Corporate referred the problem(s) I tried to have them correct on my new account to the feedback section of the preview site and they were supposed to contact me.  That did not happen.

If this is a represents a typical outcome, I guess it is just a spin to the feedback section of the site to get someone off the phone.

UPDATE:  Just got off the phone with the VIP line on the issue of the ownership section under the preview system showing the wrong number of entries.

Going through various trouble shooting steps, the ownership section showed various numbers during the call (at various points, 4, 5, 6, and 7).  The representative had tec support on the other line with the issue.  He had me try and access the site through Google Chrome.  A message came up the site was not available.  Internet Explorer came up with the same message.  Firefox the site did not show the preview site in the first four screens I looked for it under.  My only access was through a short cut that I had put on my desktop.  It was still letting me into the site.

RESULT:  No resolution.  Was asked to file another report under the site feedback section and I was given a case number.

The link appearing earlier in this thread is still working.

The link through the old site is still working.


----------

